# Sticky  POLYMYOSITIS IN THE HUNGARIAN VIZSLA. A BREED SPECIFIC PROBLEM.



## Kizvarda

Hi everyone, please read this important piece of information, I hope this is going to stretch across the world to everyone who has heard of PM and also to everyone who hasn't. We are trying very hard to get the message out there that we need many more saliva samples so if you could take a look at the register I would be very grateful.

Many thanks

Lynn


VERY IMPORTANT PLEASE READ - 4 MORE NAMES ADDED TO OPEN REGISTRY OF POLYMYOSITIS AFFECTED VIZSLAS

Please can you all have another look at the "open registry" to see if your dog/bitch is connected to any of the affected dogs on the list. Four more pedigrees have been added recently in the hope that it will generate more DNA samples for the research. As many as possible are still desperately needed. Please go to 

http://www.vizslahealth.net/Polymyositis Pedigrees.htm to view the list. Click on the name to view the full pedigree.

If your dog is connected to any of the dogs please contact Di Addicott with the pedigree name of your vizsla - phone 01576 202258 or email [email protected] She will be able to tell you instantly whether your dog will be needed to supply a sample. As you all know, sample kits are sent out to you at no cost to yourselves, all you have to do is take the sample and post it back in the pre paid envelope. This sample is not tested to say whether your dog has PM or not, there is no test for it yet. That is what scientists are working on. Everything is completely confidential and the sample is anonymous once it is entered in to the DNA archive.

There are a lot of affected vizslas whose names are not on the open registry - some owners do not want to share their dog's pedigree information. Also the list covers only vizslas from the UK but there are now quite a number of affected vizslas from other countries too. So wherever in the world you live please get in touch with Di to say "my vizsla's pedigree name is XXX - would his saliva sample be useful for the research" Every single sample is massively helpful.

You might also like to read this very exciting piece in Clare Rusbridge's Newsletter, 

http://clarerusbridge-news.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/ecvn-ghent-2012-abstract-and.html 

As you can see an abstract was recently presented at the ECVN Congress to describe breed specific Vizsla Polymyositis. 64 affected vizslas were studied.

Please find the time to read Clare's Newsletter, it also highlights the fact that our breed seems to be predisposed to other immune mediated problems, if your dog suffers from any of the mentioned Immune mediated diseases or anything else, please let Di know, she is compiling another list of problems away from Polymyositis that may be of help to our breed in the future.

Please would you all be kind enough to cross post this to anyone you know who owns a dog. There is always the chance that they might know someone who owns a vizsla who doesn't participate in facebook.


----------



## hotmischief

Have posted the link on the London and Surrey Vizslas + Surrey, Berkshire and Hants Vizslas on Facebook.


----------



## harrigab

I've "stickied" this thread, that'll keep it at the top of the forum board in this section


----------



## Kizvarda

Thank you both, that is very helpful. Lets hope Di gets a good response and that it generates more saliva samples. xx


----------



## Kizvarda

I have just posted this piece of information on all my facebook pages and would like to post it here too. It is very exciting.

Thank you.

Lynn


SOME MORE INFO ON THE RESEARCH INTO POLYMYOSITIS

Just incase you havn't had the chance to read Clare's Newsletter piece about Polymyositis, if you scroll down to the last paragraph it says. " Recent studies have shown an association between an MHC Class II haplotype with the development of VPM. " This actually means the research has begun, and that they have some interesting findings. The need for more samples has become even more urgent as the more samples we give them the greater the chance of finding the marker.*This surely must be the news we have all been waiting for !!*


----------



## oliveJosh12

A friend of mines lab cross died of a very similar disease a week ago. her vets werent very good and didnt treat it. I told her about Otty the Viz who has had it and his brilliant care. Shame they couldnt do anything sooner.


----------



## Brandi

Thanks for bringing this issue to the forefront. I have never heard of it before. I did read it, I went to the Newsletter links posted, but not one of those articles stated, in simple english, what PM is, in one sentence. I am now aware of it but what am I supposed to look for in my V? So with all the medical terms flung around, I'm still in the dark. http://www.vizslaforums.com/Smileys/default/angry.gif

Garry


----------



## A.S

This was published a couple of days ago. Thought I would post a link in case anyone missed it but would be interested in checking in out...
Clinical features of idiopathic inflammatory polymyopathy in the Hungarian Vizsla.
http://www.biomedcentral.com/1746-6148/11/97/abstract


----------



## texasred

There is a scheme to collect saliva samples from the relatives of vizslas affected by Polymyositis. Contributions from controls are also needed.

The aim of the project is to develop a DNA screening test to reveal whether an individual has the potential to “carry forward” an expression of the disease – see this Kennel Club Guide

To discover the markers for the disease the DNA of affected vizslas (and their close relatives) must be compared with that of unaffected families. The help of all vizsla owners is required.
http://www.vizslahealth.net/polymyositis/dna-collection/


This is a study in the UK , and has contact information for those wanting to send in a sample.


----------

